# Coming Soon to A Self Help Site Near You!!!



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I spoke to Inzom about setting up a Ventrillo server for the site- he said he believes he can make it happen!

For those who are not familiar with Ventrillo, it is an online tool that can be used as an online voice chat room. If someone hosts it, the tool can be downloaded and used for free. I've personally used Ventrillo and I know that it will likely see a lot of use here and could be a great asset to the site.

Let's up we get it up and running and I'll talk to you soon! 8)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

That would be a freaking cool id!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:mrgreen: hurray


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

And what about team speak? is that not more simple?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know, I always thought Ventrillo was pretty easy to use!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Ventrillo rings a bell, i'll check it out


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

how is it going?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Inzom is the guy who's going to get it going- maybe. I havnt heard from him.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Its up. report any problems in a PM.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey peeps ive set up a VENTRILO server so we can all voicechat. It is version 2.1.4 so i recommend you download this neat little package and install.

http://inzom.smedjeborg.se/Stuff/VentriloMIX0.5.zip

or just get 2.1.4 manually

and the serveraddress is:

Inzomvent.sysadmin.nu
port 7042
password bitchtits
password to the dpselfhelp.com room: dpd

tell all ur friends and family, anyone connected to dp/dr or mental illness.

Note: This is not for your little brother and his buddies to use playing counterstrike, its for people in the dp/dr community. Use your nickname from the forum on the server


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Inzom! You rock!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

With the new version he doesn`t work?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Correct, this is not a 3.0 server it is 2.1.4

You will find 2.1.4 in the link i posted.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont have my headset where Im living now, I have to go it and then I'll be checking out ventrillo!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

is it working guys? if so im guna download it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty sure it works, just make sure you get the version he linked for it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Are you doubting me Kenny? Its working, but pretty much just me and my friend talking on it, you bastards  oh Scylla was logged on for a while aswell.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If ur using macintosh?s youre gonna have to find your own clientprogram that works with 2.1.4, Im too lazy to find it for u. Or maybe macs can use winprograms now with the Intel-cores and all, find a way to use windows programs mac-ppl.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im setting up a Random/Gaming section on it aswell, so you can let pretty much any friend/relative you have use it. Just not whole guilds or clans please


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

lol, yeah dont want it to get hyjacked.

I'll be on there as soon as I get my mic.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I where so stupid to download the new version. Now i have to delete it 
But is someone using it already?


----------

